# my 35 gal tanks



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

my two tanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

those are quite nice.
is that a skull i see in the first tank? what is it? raccoon, muskrat?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skull*

wer think it was a muskrat found it on one of our walks thru the ravine


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*my new 35 gal , tank build*

wel the bug has hit again , here is some new pics of my new 35 gal tank


----------

